# The Shark Tank Keto Diet Pills Fraud



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2019)

I have been on a diet and exercise program for the past 10 days so I thought I would look in to this Keto Diet rage. I went on line to find there a tons of different pills and saw "one" that was on Shark Tank. I pursued it and tried to order the free sample but my credit card kept kicking it back. I tried a second card and that also kept kicking it back. 

I got suspicious so I went on YouTube to find that Shark Tank episode. Turns out there is no Shark Tank episode and never was. There are several different brands of Keto pills that have the identical same ad. I don't know how those "companies" get away with such openly false advertising. I dropped the idea of the Keto thing because I am having no trouble with the natural diet I'm on. To be frank, I'm a little embarrassed I even looked in to it at my age.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 20, 2019)

You don't need any pills to be on a Keto diet.   Just avoid processed carbs.   (Mostly "white" foods... sugar, bread, flour, rice, potatoes.)


----------



## Trade (Jul 20, 2019)

"Shark Tank Keto Pills?" 

Dude, that name by itself should have raised some serious red flags.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> You don't need any pills to be on a Keto diet.   Just avoid processed carbs.   (Mostly "white" foods... sugar, bread, flour, rice, potatoes.)


....chips, cookies, ice cream, pasta, etc.  Everything we like to eat.  Everything I used to eat.  Everything I wish I could eat........


----------



## rgp (Jul 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> ....chips, cookies, ice cream, pasta, etc.  Everything we like to eat.  Everything I used to eat.  Everything I wish I could eat........




 Well, there again .... it all depends on whether longevity of life, or quality of life is your goal ?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> ....chips, cookies, ice cream, pasta, etc.  Everything we like to eat.  Everything I used to eat.  Everything I wish I could eat........


I think most of your wish list contain sugar, flour, etc.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> ....chips, cookies, ice cream, pasta, etc.  Everything we like to eat.  Everything I used to eat.  Everything I wish I could eat........


win...we formulated low carb foods for years.  Right now I've got cookies and cake and ice cream in the fridge...all low carb.
You don't have to give up these things to eat good and maintain your weight.  Its the ingredients used that makes the difference.
These foods are delicious.  

If you go online - try Netrition.com - you will find a lot of great products within your dietary restrictions.
Its a common issue for people to lose weight and then feel they can never ever have Any Kind of  cookie again.  Son, who is overweight recently said "Mom, want to come and camp on you guys to stay and  lose a hundred pounds"...lol.  He has a business and entertains a lot.  

Its no way to live if you don't enjoy what you eat and have learned to eat within the restrictions you need to do that.  Its great that you've lost the weight!


----------

